# NavRes training question.



## krugan (15 Nov 2004)

Is anyone here with the Naval Reserves, or anyone that might know how their training works.

With Reserve training in the infantry and what I have read is that they will do their weekend training in places all over.  I was wondering with the NavRes', do they go off base to do their once a month weekend training anywhere?

Are there training ships they actually have an opportunity to familiarize themselves with?  Is the Naval Boarding Party an option to volunteer and train with (if selected) as part of NavRes', or is only for Regular forces?


----------



## NavyGrunt (15 Nov 2004)

Yes quick answers-

We fly to the coast for weekends about once a month. They go to lakes around your province of origin as well as in class training. 

There is an entire class of ship specifically for training the NAv reservists the MCDV's

There are many reservists with the boarding party course however it is unrealistic to believe you will be selected for the course, you really have to bang your head against the wall for it. We have several other teams with "similar" taskings however it is not to the same extent as the NBP. These again are hard to get on.

Your best bet is to talk to a recruiter


----------



## MissHardie (15 Nov 2004)

krugan,

The extent of your training weekends depends where your unit is located.  I'm in Calgary and we have a total of three trips (over weekends) out to the coast to use the YAGs and NABS this year.  There's plenty of opportunities for other weekend training in town, but it seems to depend on your trade and what you need to refresh - those three trips are the only practical I'll get this year, but I'm MARS, and untrained at that.


----------



## NavyGrunt (15 Nov 2004)

MissHardie said:
			
		

> krugan,
> 
> The extent of your training weekends depends where your unit is located.   I'm in Calgary and we have a total of three trips (over weekends) out to the coast to use the YAGs and NABS this year.   There's plenty of opportunities for other weekend training in town, but it seems to depend on your trade and what you need to refresh - those three trips are the only practical I'll get this year, but I'm MARS, and untrained at that.




There is also fire fighting refreshers, port security exercises, other damage control refreshers, Week trips on the MCDV's, Our QL's are generally longer than other reserve elements(from my undertsanding)- for example mine was 10 weeks in BMQ, 7 weeks in NETP(our SQ), and 8 weeks on my QL- these were full time monday to friday and they flew me to the coast.....they take place around summer and are held year round. We have BMQ that runs year round as well.....Spring,Summer,FALL,Winter classes hled in Borden Ontario.....


----------



## NavyGrunt (16 Nov 2004)

UN tour in the NavRes is basically impossible. Unless you go general duties....a reservist died on a a reg force ship in the early 90's because he was screwing around during a light line transfer and now basically good luck getting a billet on a reg force ship.....


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Nov 2004)

There are still Reserve members serving on reg force ships. Normally the trades are limited and reserves have to complete certain training prior to going. Over the past 4-5 years, I've seen Bosn's, Navcomm's, Cooks & NCIOP's serve onboard a reg ship.

Yes they are hard to come by, but they are there....


----------



## Staud (25 Nov 2004)

For the love of god man, join the Naval Reserve and spend your weekends on the coast gettting 2-3 days of pay and TD and meals expenses...translation to civvy talk= free party weekend. Cause if your goin to be on the the SHADS you have to have fun or you'll just end up quiting.

BOSN, NCIOP, NAVCOM if you want to go on a heavy, although NCIOP is stil lthe best trade in the Navy (what I'n not biased am I...but it is true LOL)

FYI - SHADs - Summers, Holidays, And Day Sailing (or my favorite; The SHAD program; summers holidays and drinking program)

fair winds..


----------



## timmtc (1 Dec 2004)

If you join the navy reserves, what is the actual training like though. I understand you do basic training, and other courses. What is the basic training like though? Is it just like the basic training in the army or is it different. I have a good friend in the American Navy, his basic wasnt anything like the regular basic that the army does. Could anyone also fill me in on the other courses you take, I am not quite familiar with all the acronyms just yet.

Thanks for the help, im still learning


----------



## NavyGrunt (1 Dec 2004)

Your basic training is the same as the reg force military you go away for 10 weeks. Same course syllabus and same stresses and rewards. However it is in Borden or Esquimault- if those are full you go to St.Jean

Afterwords you attend a course called Naval Enviromental Training Program- its is 6 weeks and is the same as the reg force course- my course had several reg force guys on it. Its in Halifax or Esquaimault.

Then you have yours trade QL course, also there is rescue swimmer, 40mm gun, port security.....and so on....the American navy combines both boot camp and netp into about 6 weeks compared to our 16.


----------



## Staud (1 Dec 2004)

Standard career pattern for reserves:
(Note: Unlike the Army Reserves, the Naval Reserves gives you Reg F qualifications; same standard)

1st summer- go to Borden for Basic trg
2nd summer (or 1st summer)- go take Seamanship - OSQAB  or NETPO as they call it now
2nd summer (most likly the same summer as Seamanship) - take your trades training in whatever trade you choose
3rd summer - go on a ship and conduct your on the job training. 

After your on the job training, (with 2 years of experience) you are promoted to Leading Seaman (Corporal int he Army)


...after that you may be choosen for leadership courses .. but not too soon.

Leading Seaman or ''Killick'' - donoting a wooden anchor that used to represent your rank of leading seaman in the RCN - is the best rank out there, tons of fun and partying, a little responsibility and the time when you get to actually become very good at your job/ actualy do your job/ actually get respect regarding your job...

Cheers


----------



## mdh (1 Dec 2004)

Hello Staud,

Just curious why you transferred out of the navy reserve and opted for the army? Was it the appeal of wearing a very cool looking relish suit? cheers, mdh


----------



## Staud (6 Dec 2004)

Opted for the Army, cool uniforms in the Army????.. where? Ha Ha 
No, give me my high collar whites and Naval traditions any day! 
Lets just say when I transfered into Int, the needs of the CF came before mine, and I was not about to turn down Int. Mind you there have been others that say the reasons are different:

To my Army buddies, I say, ''I got too much in shape and they transfered me out of the Navy''

To my Navy buddies, I say, ''Yeah, Apperantly beign a Killick with JLC int he Navy qualifies me to be an Officer in the Army.'' 

All for fun, however, I am resubmitting my request to transfer back to dark blue every chance they give me, too much salt in my blood I guess.

'Every good girl loves a salior'


----------



## mdh (8 Dec 2004)

No, give me my high collar whites and Naval traditions any day!

Ok I'll definitely grant you the whites are pretty cool (so are the navy blacks for that matter), but I do have my kilt and that's always a hit in the sex appeal department ;D....ps since you're an intel guy what's your view of the new navy reserve intel trade? I hear they have just implemented it as a refinement of the old NCS trade.


----------



## Cronicbny (6 Jan 2005)

When I was in Quebec City I spoke with CFFS(Q)'s Intel training guy LT(N) Stead, and apparently (at the time) all reserve int officers will have to attend the BIOC before getting fully qualified... kind of like getting you D-Level for a MARS officer. Whether that panned out or not... hard to say.
I know for fact, however, that I have not seen a single reserve IntO or IntOp on the coast.

LJ Kenward
MS
Senior NCIOP
HMCS Yellowknife


----------



## matthew709 (27 Jan 2014)

hey I have a few questions about joining the naval reserve. il try not to bombard you guys with questions but I do have quite a bit to learn. I plan to enter as a boatswain in st.johns newfoundland. 

first off what about deployment opportunites in the naval reserve. what can I expect. I am a bit confused as to how much of a role I could play locally in the reserves. being in an atlantic province I assume there would be quite a few local opportunities but would these mostly be filled by the regs already?

what are the physical requirements? I find a lot of army related info but not much on the navy.

does it work in the same way as the army, 1 day a week 1 weekend a month?

does anyone know any useful information about the newfoundland reserve unit they could share with me? 

I was in navy league/sea cadets when I was younger will it be fairly similar in ways or is it pretty much a whole different ball game..

any useful info related to deployments/physical standards as well as the naval reserve in general will also be greatly appreciated. 

should I be honest about my past drug use.. when I was younger I messed around with some stuff, yes some harder stuff. but I have been clean for almost 4 years and was never addicted or anything and I have no problems I just did some dumb stuff..


thank you all in advance I appreciate your help.


----------



## matthew709 (27 Jan 2014)

also what will the pay be like?

and will I be able to do all my training from newfoundland? all other useful information related to the recruitment process would be appreciated. I cant find much in the way of the naval reserve recruitment process.


----------



## matthew709 (27 Jan 2014)

1 more thing.. Im a bit confused do boatswains use firearms or just issue them and such. Who would be responsible for the actual use of small arms/boarding of ships..


----------



## chrisf (27 Jan 2014)

You realize your local naval reserve unit (HMCS Cabot) has a recruiter employed, whos job is to answer all these questions? Drop down, visit them, or just phone them.


----------

